# Videos ruckeln in KDE

## DocGonzo

Hallo Leute,

ich hab ein Problem mit Videos (DVD, DivX, MPEG) in KDE.

In unregelmäßigen Abständne bleibt das Bild für einen Sekundenbruchteil stehen. Das Problem tritt mit den oben genannten Formaten auf. Egal ob direkt von CD/DVD oder von der Festplatte. Egal ob in Xine oder Mplayer. Meine Laufwerke arbeiten alle mit UDMA. Ich habe den aktuellsten NVidia-Treiber installiert. Mit dem vorherigen wars allerdings genauso.

Ich habs mit KDE 3.0.4 probiert und jetzt mit 3.1_rc6 - kein Unterschied. Ich bin vor einer Weile auf Fluxbox umgestiegen und da tritt das Problem nicht auf! Also denk ich mal es ist irgendein KDE-Problem.

Ich habe onboard-Sound (SiS735 Mobo) und deshalb kann ich den Computer über die Lautsprecher arbeiten hören   :Cool: 

Naja der füttert den Soundchip halt ständig mit irgendwelchen Störgeräuschen. Das ist normalerweise so ein unregelmässiges Surren. Wenn das Videobild jetzt ruckelt gibt er ein deutliches Fiepen von sich. Ok das is jetzt eine etwas seltsame Beschreibung des Problems. Aber ich hab echt keine Ahnung was das sein könnte.

Naja, jedenfalls tritt das ganze eben nur in KDE auf. Hatt jemand von euch schonmal bemerkt das in KDE irgendwas hakt? Ich finds eigentlich ne schöne Oberfläche und würd sie gern weiter benutzen. Aber so ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sputnik1969

Welche Audioausgabe verwendest Du ?? alsa, oss oder benutzt Du Arts ????

Ich schätze es hängt mit arts zusammen, denn der läuft (normalerweise) nur unter KDE.

Versuch mal mplayer -ao arts unter KDE....

----------

## helper2384

soetwas ist bei mir auch, es hängt bei mir mit der arts ausgebe zusammen (-ao arts)

seitdem ich ich alsa direkt verwende ist alles bestens -ao alsa9

(ich kann halt während mplayer spielt keine anderen sounds einmischen... aber was solls)

----------

## DocGonzo

Also ich hab nun den KDE-Soundserver abgeschaltet, und hab die Soundausgabe direkt über ALSA laufen lassen. Hat leider nix gebracht.

Ich hab jetzt noch festgestellt dass der Aussetzer sich alle 6 Sekunden wiederholt. Aus dem Lautsprecher kommen dann zwei kurze Fieptöne (Störgeräusch wegen onboardsound s.o.). Dieses Störgeräusch kommt immer wenn ich KDE geladen hab. Ob ich ein Video anschau oder nicht. Ich werd mal versuchen einzelne Teile von KDE aus den speicher zu schmeissen. Vieleicht krieg ich so raus was das verursacht. Ich halt euch auf dem laufenden ...

----------

## DocGonzo

Ok, das Störgeräusch tritt auf sobald ich in KDE ein Fenster öffne. Egal ob Konqueror, Konsole, Xine oder sonstwas. Wenn ich den nackten KDE-Desktop vor mir hab verschwindet es wieder. Mach ich ein Programm auf kommt es zurück. Irgendwo is da der Wurm drin ...

Achja: Oben hab ich geschrieben, dass es in unregelmäßigen Abständen kommt. Das is falsch!  :Embarassed:  Es sind etwa 6 sec dazwischen!

Will sich noch jemand beim grübeln anschließen?   :Confused: 

----------

## sputnik1969

fam ??????

----------

## Carlo

 *DocGonzo wrote:*   

> Ich habe onboard-Sound (SiS735 Mobo) und deshalb kann ich den Computer über die Lautsprecher arbeiten hören

 

Ich habe auch ein sis735. Abgesehen davon, daß die Grundlautstärke "orginellerweise" bei xine/mplayer niedriger ist, als die, die andere Anwendungen wie z.B. xmms verwenden, höre ich nichts als den Sound, der auch zu hören sein soll.

Hast Du evt.störend wirkende Elektronikspielzeuge bei Dir rumliegen, die sich bemerkbar machen oder vielleicht auch nur die nervigen KDE-Systemklänge aktiviert!?

Daß das Bild ab  und zu stehen bleibt, sollte eigentlich nur passieren, wenn die Systemlast Deines PCs zu hoch ist. Falls Du ein frühes KDE 3.1rcX Build verwendest, kann es z.B. mal der eine oder andere kio_slave sein, der aus der Reihe tanzt.

Bei mir laufen ohne Probleme (naja, bis auf dieses Volume-Prob.) ein DivX5+ac3 und ein mp3-Decoder. Prozessor ist ein Duron 1.2 GHz

Carlo

----------

## DocGonzo

Wie krieg ich raus ob fam beim mir läuft? Ich hab ein ps -x als user und als root gemacht aber da tauchts nicht auf.

Zu den Störgeräuschen: Meine Lautsprecher holen sich den Saft über USB wahrscheinlich liegts dadran.

----------

## roger55

Hab/hatte ein ähnliches problem:

Knackser ohne irgendwelche soundfiles zu spielen.

'killall artsd' und sie Knackser sind weg.

Ich hab dann viel herumprobiert und schlußendlich Folgendes gemacht:

logout aus Kde

Strg-Alt-F2 für eine console -> login als root

```
/etc/init.d/xdm stop

cd /tmp

rm -f -r kde*

rm -f -r ksocket*

rm -f -r mcop*

/etc/init.d/xdm start

```

wieder als user eingeloggt und die Knackser sind weg.

Frag mich nicht warum - ich hab keine Ahnung.

Wichtig ist, daß kein kde läuft, daher auch xdm (kdm) beenden.

Vielleicht funktioniert das auch bei Dir. 

(Ich hab Yamaha-onboard sound.)[/code]

----------

## DocGonzo

Ne, das hat leider nix gebracht!

Aber ich hab Neuigkeiten:

Es wird immer verrückter! Ich hab mir gestern eine zweite Grafikkarte in den Rechner eingebaut (eine GForce2 MX 200 PCI zusätzlich zu einer GForce2 TI AGP). Auf der AGP Karte tritt der Aussetzer unverändert immer noch auf. Auf der PCI Karte läuft alles wie geschmiert. Der Aussetzer passiert also nur auf der primären AGP Karte. Und was mich eben so wurmt nur unter KDE! Wenn es ein generelles Hardwareproblem wäre (IRQs oder sonstwas) müsste es ja überall passieren zumal ich ja die gleichen Programme benutze (Xine, Mplayer). Ich hab auch schon die nv Treiber benutzt, das AGP-Gart deaktiviert, das OpenGL auf xfree umgestellt aber das hat alles nix gebracht. Im Moment hab ich Fastwrites und SBA aktiviert, hatte es aber auch schon ohne laufen. Kein Unterschied. Mir fällt langsam echt nix mehr ein ...

----------

## Carlo

@DocGonzo: Wieso müßte es "überall" passieren? Hört sich fast danach an, als ob sich Deine AGP-Karte mit einer anderen Komponente um einen IRQ streitet, die Geforce MX dagegen einen anderen IRQ benutzt.

Carlo

----------

## Carlo

ups - doppelposting, sorry

Carlo

----------

## DocGonzo

Die beiden Grafikkarten teilen sich als einzige IRQ5. Da ichs ja schon mit nur einer Karte probiert hab, scheidet das IRQ-Problem glaub ich aus. Ich meinte mit "überall", daß wenn es wirklich am IRQ liegt die Karte ja auch in Fluxbox oder Gnome hacken müsste.

----------

## Carlo

 *DocGonzo wrote:*   

> wenn es wirklich am IRQ liegt die Karte ja auch in Fluxbox oder Gnome hacken müsste.

 

Sorry, stimmt natürlich. War nicht mehr im Hinterkopf und ich hatte nicht zurückgeblättert. 

Hast Du, um die Probleme einzugrenzen, mal in der Diensteverwaltung die KDE-Dienste der Reihe nach abgeschaltet?

Carlo

----------

## DocGonzo

Ich hab in der Diensteverwaltung von KDE alle Dienste deaktiviert. Hat leider keine Verbesserung gebracht. Trotzdem danke für den Tip.

----------

## Robelix

Auch ich hab' die Video-ruckler in KDE schon leid - War einer der Gründe für den Umstieg auf windowmaker. 

Hab' schon mal versucht sämtliche KDE-tasks um 19 zu renicen - hat nix gebracht! Unter windowmaker kann ich einen ganzen Film ohne einen einzigen dropped Frame schauen. Wär' wirklich  interessant was da Radau macht.

Robelix

----------

## DocGonzo

Hey! Ein Leidensgenosse!   :Wink: 

Poste doch mal deine Hardwarekonfiguration. Benutzt du ALSA- oder OSS-Sound? Intel oder AMD? Alles was irgendwie relevant sein könnte.

Hier meine Systembeschreibung.

ESC K7S5A (SiS 735) Mobo.

1400 Athlon TBird

384 MB SDRAM

2x 40 MB HD UDMA-5

LITE-ON 24x10x40 Brenner

DVD-ROM 16x (BTC)

Pixelview Geforce TI 200

Realtech 8139 NIC

Terratech TValue TV-Karte

USB:

Tastatur, Maus, AVM FRITZ!X-USB2, HP DJ930, Scanjet 5200, ein Satz Lautsprecher (nur Stromversorgung), 1 passives HUB

ok, ich glaub das wars so ziemlich. Irgendwelche Übereinstimmungen?

Achja ich benutzte einen 2.4.20-ac-kernel die letzten ALSA- und NVidia-Treiber hatte das Problem aber auch schon mit älteren Versionen.

----------

## Robelix

 *DocGonzo wrote:*   

> Hey! Ein Leidensgenosse!  
> 
> Poste doch mal deine Hardwarekonfiguration. Benutzt du ALSA- oder OSS-Sound? Intel oder AMD? Alles was irgendwie relevant sein könnte.
> 
> 

 

Besonders viele Ähnlichkeiten kann ich mal nicht erkennen:

Epox 8KHA+ Board mit VIA KT266 chipset

Duron 1200

512 MB DDR266

Matrox G550

Hauppauge WinTV Radio mit BT878 chip

Aztech 4DWaveNX mit Trident chip (ALSA: snd-trident)

Creative PCI 512 (ALSA: snd-ens1371)

Module f. Onboard-Sound nicht geladen (klingt nicht wirklich brauchbar)

Realtek 8139 NIC

am IDE:

  40 GB IBM HD (UDMA 66)

  120 GB Maxtor HD (UDMA 100)

  Toshiba 16x DVD (UDMA 33)

NCR 810 SCSI, daran hängt:

  Yamaha 4x Brenner

  Teac 32x CD-ROM

  Zip-Drive

  Mustek Scanner

am  USB:

  nur ein HP970

Keyboard u. Maus (bzw. Trackball) am PS2

Kernel derzeit 2.4.19-gentoo-r9 mit Low-latency-patch

ALSA 0.9.0-rc6

KDE 3.0.5a

Der Ruckel-Effekt tritt bei allen ernstzunehmen Video-Playern auf (Xine, Ogle, Mplayer, vlc), es macht keinen Unterschied ob der Sound über ALSA, OSS oder die ALSA-OSS emulation ausgegeben wird. Video-Ausgabe ist bei mir xv, andere verändern's nur zum Schlechteren. Weiters macht es keinen Unterschied ob ein Video auf DVD, CD oder HD liegt, selbst über NFS das Gleiche. Auch verstellen von Postprocessing, Deinterlacing usw. haben praktisch keinen Einfluß.

Einziger Fixpunkt scheint zu sein: Unter KDE ruckelts, unter wm nicht.

Im Gegensatz zu dir hab' ich aber mit dem Sound keinerlei Probleme. An der Trident Karte hängen bei mir 2 Verstärker mit 4 Boxen, an der Creative nur Kopfhörer.

----------

## DocGonzo

Das mit dem Sound kannst du vergessen! Das liegt nur daran, dass ich die Boxen am USB-Port hängen hab. Wenn ich über den Hifi-Verstärker geh, fällt dieser Effekt weg! Ich hab das auch nur geschrieben weil es eben ein Anzeichen dafür ist, dass da irgendwas hackt. Demnach tritt das Phänomen nicht nur beim Videoabspielen auf, sondern ständig in relativ gleichmäßigem Takt. Wenn man Videos kuckt fällts halt am ehesten auf. Aber der Rechner ruckelt auch wenn ich in diesem Moment ein Fenster verschiebe oder ähnliches.

Nachdem wir ja doch ne recht unterschiedliche Hardware haben, wundert es mich, dass nicht mehr Leute über dieses Phänomen klagen. Ich hab nochmal danach gegoogelt aber nix gefunden. Vielleicht sollte man sich damit mal an KDE wenden. Aber wenn man das Problem nicht weiter einkreisen kann, wird das wohl wenig Sinn machen ...   :Sad: 

Hast du vielleicht Erfahrungen mit anderen Distributionen? Dann könnten wir vielleicht feststellen, ob es irgendetwas gentoo-spezifisches ist oder nicht.

----------

## Robelix

Wenn ich Zeit hab' (am Wochenende) werd' ich mal von wieder die alte RedHat 7.2er Installation booten und mal etwas Testen.

----------

